# Oil leak on compressor



## sweenyfireblade (4 mo ago)

Hi all, looking for help here, I have a old compressor around 1980s maybe tanks is 100cfm when pressure builds to three quarters it spits oil out what looks like the oil filler cap the black cap in the pic ,I've only recently purchased it so could the previous owner over filled with oil ,
Any help would be appreciated 🙏


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the crank case vent
and yes the oil should be 1/2 glass on the sight glass.


----------

